# This is totally random..how can I get my horse into modeling?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha silly question I know...but I found out today that I will never be able to ride my horse Rebel again, and I'm heartbroken by that...but I want to still keep his life interesting! Soo...
How do horses get to model blankets and tack sets and what not for places like State Line and Smith Brothers? 
Or if you have another job that he could do, that would be welcomed also


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha! That is actually a very good question, and I am standing by to read the answers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Me too!
I know some places have the option for you to submit photos. Maybe try contacting a magazine... some people also hire professional photoraphers who are able to get their photos in things like that.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm subscribing to this.. Very interesting question!
Also, I'm sorry to hear about your horse.. What happened, if you don't mind me asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it is more of a case of knowing someone type thing. And more of a stable thing than an individual horse thing.

I know, many many years back, photos for one of the catalogs (I think it was stateline before Petsmart bought them) were taken at a stable I know. They used various horses at the stable for various shots.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm just dying to know!!!
HorseOfCourse- He fractured a joint in his shoulder a looong time ago and we never knew. It healed wrong, good, but wrong and a chip of the bone slowly bored away at the joint. The vet said I can't ride him any more but he will be perfectly fine living his days as a pasture pony.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'm just dying to know!!!
> HorseOfCourse- He fractured a joint in his shoulder a looong time ago and we never knew. It healed wrong, good, but wrong and a chip of the bone slowly bored away at the joint. The vet said I can't ride him any more but he will be perfectly fine living his days as a pasture pony.


That's so sad! what a hit to get from the vet. Really sorry to hear about that. Do you have another horse to ride?


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I have to agree it's who you know. I've always thought my dogs could be perfect for movies or commercials. It's not a lack of training, they could knock it out of the park fairly easily. 

But I don't live in LA or NY and I don't know the agents who book those things. By contrast, another dog trainer I used to know trained the personal dog of a TV producer and because of that her own dog was in several sort TV spots. 

You need connections, unfortunately. I imagine the same would be true when it comes to horses.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

There are agencies that handle animal talent - just as there are for humans.

My husbands gelding was 'talent' for a vet college. Did TV commericals and printed ad work.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My2Geldings- I know..its was so heartbreaking he was going to be my new barrel horse and everything But I have three other well trained horses I can ride plus a colt that will need starting soon.

Hmm...well how can I meet these people?? Lol My gelding loves being the center shot.


----------

